# HDNet Test Patterns



## Lee Bailey (May 18, 2008)

Got this message yesterday from HDNET about their test patterns.

'In revamping our summer schedule, we moved the test patterns to a 
different time.
Beginning on June 14 the test patterns will air every Saturday at 10:00 
am ET.'

Just FYI...


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Lee,

Thanks. I've been waiting to catch that on my other HR for awhile now.

Scheduling now.


----------



## Lee Bailey (May 18, 2008)

I noticed that in that time slot is the 'Nothing but Trailers', though it starts 10 minutes late. I'll assume that the first 10 minutes is the test pattern stuff. Will know next weekend.


----------



## Lee Bailey (May 18, 2008)

Got my answer when I received this week's schedule:

*Sat., Jun 14 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT 
HDNet TEST PATTERNS
Wonder how your home theatre is doing? Wish you had test patterns to help set it up? Well, HDNet is here to help. This short program will help you get the most out of your home theatre setup by providing you with the same professional test patterns HDNet uses to set their gear.

Sat., Jun 14 - 10:10 AM ET / 7:10 AM PT 
NOTHING BUT TRAILERS
Sometimes the best part of the movie is the preview! So HDNet presents a half hour of Nothing But Trailers. See the best trailers, old and new in HDNet's collection.*


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Rookie question here: How do I use the test pattern to calibrate my TV? Does it include directions?

TIA


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Basic instructions are on the video ... at least they were the last time I recorded it.
I have it recorded from a few months ago - I'll probably record it again, if only to compare satellite PQ.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

GB1 said:


> Rookie question here: How do I use the test pattern to calibrate my TV? Does it include directions?
> 
> TIA


Just to clarify... The test pattern will (with voice narration) tell you how it is to be used, and what it indicates about your set's calibration. The actual calibration steps, however, vary from TV to TV so you'll have to consult an owner's manual, technical manual, or search the web for actual calibration procedures to make adjustments on your TV.

But you may have already known that... I just wanted to cover the bases.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I've read about this before on the forum but never have used it. I set it to record by recording "Nothing but Trailers" and setting it to start 10 minutes early. I'm assuming that's the only way to do this right? I don't see a way to record just the 10 minutes between programs.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

CoolGui said:


> I've read about this before on the forum but never have used it. I set it to record by recording "Nothing but Trailers" and setting it to start 10 minutes early. I'm assuming that's the only way to do this right? I don't see a way to record just the 10 minutes between programs.


Uhhh, manual timer? 

I don't recall exactly off-hand, but I think you press the "DVR" button twice, select "schedule", then "timers" and then "manual timer". It's been a while since I've done this, so I could be mistaken as to the means of getting there.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

JimD said:


> Uhhh, manual timer?
> 
> I don't recall exactly off-hand, but I think you press the "DVR" button twice, select "schedule", then "timers" and then "manual timer". It's been a while since I've done this, so I could be mistaken as to the means of getting there.


A manual timer would work but CoolGui did it a whole lot easier than jumping through those hoops.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A manual timer will record the 10 minutes without wasting the HD space on "trailers". 
Then you can keep the tests for later use.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> A manual timer will record the 10 minutes without wasting the HD space on "trailers".
> Then you can keep the tests for later use.


Yeah, that's what I did back when I recorded it... set a manual timer for it and have saved it on the DVR ever since in case I ever need to tweak some more.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I recorded it (long ago) by setting a DishPASS for "Test Pattern". The 622/722 has a fix for two shows starting in the same 30 minute block that my 942 never got, so you could PROBABLY just Search for "Test Pat" and select the 10 minute event w/o padding, and not have the stuff that follows. I'm pretty sure the 622/722 let you get the 1st show of a 30 minute block if you pick them from a search list. My 942 still does what the 622 used to do and shows the 10 minute show in the search results, but as soon as I hit Select, it changes it to "Trailers".


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

I just entered "Test Pattern" in the DishPass and it pulled it up.

And, yes it allowed me to only schedule the ten minute event. 

Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## Lee Bailey (May 18, 2008)

I found that when I set up to start 10 minutes early, then end 20 minutes early, the program name changed itself to HDNET Test Patterns in the timer entries. Didn't think about using the search or Manual timers.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

GB1 said:


> I just entered "Test Pattern" in the DishPass and it pulled it up.
> 
> And, yes it allowed me to only schedule the ten minute event.
> 
> Thanks for all the great info!


That worked for me too!
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

James Long said:


> A manual timer will record the 10 minutes without wasting the HD space on "trailers".
> Then you can keep the tests for later use.





GB1 said:


> I just entered "Test Pattern" in the DishPass and it pulled it up.
> 
> And, yes it allowed me to only schedule the ten minute event.


Yep, I've gone back and done it using the search, so I can keep it without wasting more than 10 minutes of space. Thanks for the ideas guys.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

I recorded the test pattern, but there does not seem to be any type of instruction on how to use it?? Can anyone walk me through it?

Thanks


----------



## lmuehl (Dec 18, 2007)

GB1 said:


> I recorded the test pattern, bu there does not seem to be any type of instruction on how to use it?? Can anyone walk me through it?
> 
> Thanks


Here's a link to some helpful info http://www.smartcalibration.com/hdnetpatterns.html


----------



## Lee Bailey (May 18, 2008)

lmuehl said:


> Here's a link to some helpful info http://www.smartcalibration.com/hdnetpatterns.html


Thanks for that link. Especially the information on the overscan.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I recorded it as well... I wouldn't say there are instructions, but there is a soft voiceover, just not at the beginning. You kind of have to watch the entire thing to hear it.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

CoolGui said:


> I recorded it as well... I wouldn't say there are instructions, but there is a soft voiceover, just not at the beginning. You kind of have to watch the entire thing to hear it.
> 
> Thanks for the link.


I think the voice over is every 30 seconds.


----------

